# Anti fruit flower hormone



## UrbanEarth (Mar 23, 2002)

Has anyone had any experience with the hormones for making fruit trees drop their flowers and not produce fruit?

Alan


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 23, 2002)

These PGR's are crop thinning agents, if windows are hit properly they will reduce yeild.

"Florel" works well.


----------



## rbtree (Mar 23, 2002)

Hey John,

re Florel,

So I've heard, and I hope so.

I just sold a $880 spray job on 80 flowering plum that tend to produce fruit, very unwanted at the 300 unit apt complex. Plus, I recommended it on a 40 foot tall pear as alternative to removal (pears all over condo driveway) Funny, I had "topped" 20 feet off that monster 8-10 years ago, but the current client didnt know it was us that did it. Big pear in tight spot, my removal bid was $675. Interesting that I came upon another opportunity to sell/ try Florel so soon!!

We removed an even larger pear, but better located for work, a couple years ago for ~$500, it had 3 16-20 inch trunks and went up 55-60 feet! My crew did it while I was off in nirvana (ski country), I think it was worth a lot more than $500.


----------

